# Soft Close Hinge Issue



## lisajv3

We had our kitchen remodeled two years ago and had soft-close hinges installed on all my doors and drawers. About a year ago, two of our drawers stopped soft-closing and are now slamming shut. What I mean is, when you tap the drawer to shut it, instead of it slowly closing, it gets to the point where it should softly close, but instead the mechanism grabs the drawer and pulls it shut, which results in a slam. I have to hold each of these drawer while closing them so that they won't slam.

I've looked at the mechanical parts comparing them to the other drawers that work correctly, but I don't really know how to adjust them or if there is an adjustment I can make.

Any advice to fix the problem or what I should do?


----------



## Ghidrah

Don't know much about soft close or if all are alike but there's probably a dampener piston in the slide mechanism that's gone bad and may be adjusted or replaced maybe sorta like a storm door piston.

If many or all your drawers are acting up may be an issue with brand or model.


----------



## Steve Neul

I'm not at all a fan of soft close hardware. What little I've installed there was problems with it before it left the shop and I've had similar complaints from customers. If it were me I would get bumper pads and put on the back of the doors and drawers and live with it. The only other option would be to periodically replace the hinges and drawer guides. Do you have any idea the brand hinges and drawer guides that were used?


----------



## lisajv3

*Brand*

No, but I will check and post back.


----------



## TimPa

I've installed blum soft close drawer slides and never had a single hiccup. the soft close mechanism is likely replaceable, or even removable.


----------

